# Behringer CX2310



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

I am interested in using this crossover from Behringer ... can someone help me understand how it works ... I've read the online manual and ... 

http://www.behringerdownload.de/CX2310/CX2310_ENG_Rev_A.pdf

here's what I want it to do ... 
feed it a fullrange signal, set crossover to somewhere in between 50-60
output to left and right speakers >crossover
output to left and right subwoofers <crossover

my question is: since this unit has a separate MONO subwoofer output ... will it cut out the low freqs. that I want going to my left and right subwoofers? can I disable it or simply not use it?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

From Page 8 of the manual, referring to item 14, which is the subwoofer crossover frequency knob: “This control governs the crossover frequency *between the low signal and the subwoofer signal.*”

So the answer is no, this crossover won’t do what you want. The subwoofer “Mute” switch will only mute the sub output – it won’t disable its function.

Probably just as well - I'm really leary of cheap pro gear in the main signal chain, and this thing doesn't even cost a hundred dollars. I briefly used a Carvin crossover in my system a number of years ago, which cost about $300, and it audibly colored the sound. If you really want a pro electronic crossover in your signal chain on the cheap, try a used Rane or Ashly. Better yet, an AudioControl PCA III, which is what I ultimately ended up with and have been using the past 10 years.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks Wayne. maybe I'll skip adding something to the signal chain.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think the CX2310 actually specs out pretty good. I'm going to me using it on my behemoth dual RL-p15 sub, if I end up needing to cross it over below 80Hz. I think if you use it for the low end, you'd be okay... otherwise, I might look at something else.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup – I wouldn’t have a problem using it for the sub only. In fact, I recommended it to some else on this Forum right after I made my previous post.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

are you guys familiar with the Hsu MBM12?

can I use the 2310 as a low filter for an extra subwoofer to act as an MBM?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As I understand it, the MBM is a “woofer” that operates between 50 and 150 Hz. If you’re asking if the 2310 will let you crossover between two subs, letting one operate the low bass and one the high bass, the answer is yes.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

cool, might try this one out.


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I think the CX2310 actually specs out pretty good. I'm going to me using it on my behemoth dual RL-p15 sub, if I end up needing to cross it over below 80Hz. I think if you use it for the low end, you'd be okay... otherwise, I might look at something else.


I agree in practise it is clean too.
A number of us are using it in our 2ch systems here and no one has complained of dirtying up/reducing dynamics on our systems - otherwise it wouldn't survive a day.:rolleyesno: 
We recently had a bookshelf gtg at my place melding a number of bookshelf speakers to my dual18" IB via the 2310.
There were no complaints of sound colouration despite initial concerns by some (of having something foreign in the chain) prior to the event. There were 17 participants in this get together and the CX2310 blended the IB in absolutely seamlessly - even the tiny Rogers LS3/5a (which has about 1/5th the cabinet volume of the IB Vd :rofl2: ) which sounded good for such a tiny thing


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

norpus said:


> I agree in practise it is clean too.
> A number of us are using it in our 2ch systems here and no one has complained of dirtying up/reducing dynamics on our systems - otherwise it wouldn't survive a day.:rolleyesno:


Are any of you using it full-range? Can’t tell for sure from your post. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

norpus said:


> I agree in practise it is clean too.
> A number of us are using it in our 2ch systems here and no one has complained of dirtying up/reducing dynamics on our systems - otherwise it wouldn't survive a day.:rolleyesno:


A while ago on another forum I mentioned my doubts to someone about the audible results one could expect with the CX2310 and was surprised at their response.Something this cheap certainly had to have high noise levels and would obscure fine musical details.But they were using it in a very hi end system and it aquitted itself very well.They claimed it was the sonic equal of a much more expensive unit that used higher quality parts.So it may be worth a try.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

wow, thanks for the additional inputs guys. makes me want to try anyway.


----------

